# Chicago Hairworld Comp. 2008 - Stage Makeup question



## sinergy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey ya'll, just a few quick questions for you makeup savvy peeps....

I have been asked to represent my cosmetology school at the chicago hairworld competition coming up in march. Now at first I was going in to do updos, but they recently asked me if I wanted to do a makeup category instead. And me, I love me some makeup ya'll. so I said yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WELL, apparently there hasnt been anyone who has participated in this category yet, and the school has no info whatsoever on the kind of styles this is supposed to be, or what exactly they mean by 'stage makeup'. so I was wondering if anyone at all has had any experience in this arena before, and if you can just let me know what exactly they mean by stage makeup. Is it like a fashion shoot look? Fantasy, like the hair by night stuff? I just dont know!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have ideas, and I can put a look together, but Im not even sure what KIND of look its supposed to be. I dont know how creative I can get, if its supposed to be subtle but eye catching, if its supposed to be crazy and eccentric. Im just completely lost, and have no idea what direction to take, so if any has heard anything about this category before, please please please give me some info if you can!!!! thank you so much!


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Chicago Hairworld Comp. 2008*

Hmm...stage make-up eh? I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but I used to be in a bunch of musicals (when I still had time) and if they were low on time I'd help with the make-up. 

I'm assuming that by stage make-up they mean the make-up you would apply to someone who is performing in a play or musical. It's the type of make-up that *I* personally find looks terrible from close-up, because it's meant to look good from far, where the audience is sitting. In my experience, this means a very specific way of applying eyeliner so that the eyes appear wide and open from far away (you should probably google this, it's hard to explain without pictures), a lot of facial contouring and brow filling. The facial contouring is also quite specific, as they contour the nose and cheekbones quite dramatically so that the bone structure doesn't get washed out by stage lighting. 

I would definitely check out what Ben Nye has, you can probably have a lot of fun with colour while still sticking to those "stage make-up rules". IMO the matte colours would probably be best, just remember the make-up has to stand up to really bright lights. Also, you could probably even do some really costume-y make-up, like making someone look older, into a zombie, etc. This could be a really fun category.

I hope that helps you in some way...and that I got the meaning of "stage make-up" right.


----------



## user79 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think you might get more helpful answers here regarding what stage makeup entails.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have access to photos from prior competitions?


----------



## aeni (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe they mean runway/fashion.  That's what I'd imagine would go along with a hair competition it just needs more oomph.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 20, 2008)

see thats the thing, my school has like no info whatsoever on this category. and you know what, i just got a call from an instructor yesterday evening, and she said they dont think we are going to compete after all...i am in shock, and pretty upset that they would do this to me right now..when i am doing like a buttload of research and already thinking color combos here...grrrr.....

but i really really thank everyone who has been throwing ideas out there for me. i will find out tomorrow if we are still going or not. =(


----------



## aeni (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_see thats the thing, my school has like no info whatsoever on this category. and you know what, i just got a call from an instructor yesterday evening, and she said they dont think we are going to compete after all...i am in shock, and pretty upset that they would do this to me right now..when i am doing like a buttload of research and already thinking color combos here...grrrr.....

but i really really thank everyone who has been throwing ideas out there for me. i will find out tomorrow if we are still going or not. =(_

 
That's the fun side of our job, being on our toes and ready to go.


----------



## priss (Jan 20, 2008)

amaranth is right.  ben nye is a great place to go.  he has liquids and fixers that "shellack" makeup so that it doesnt budge.  try the ben nye and stage makeup sections at the cinema secrets website


----------



## cthea (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey hon,
I've competed at the show back when it was the "Midwest Beauty Show Student Competition". It was long ago, but when the current standards for the consumer technical were first solidified. My makeup design ended up taking first place. WOO HOO!
I'm new to the board, so I'm still trying to figure out the private messaging. Send me a PM and I'll see what I can do to help out. If your school is competing in makeup at any level - not just Hairworld - they should have a trainer. I'd rock that out for you guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Constance


----------



## cthea (Feb 10, 2008)

P.S.
Even if your school's not competing as a team, I believe you still can. They may have said "no" because the deadline has passed and they didn't get the paperwork in time. Don't let their failings stop you. Go for it - you just have to pay your own way. SO worth it!


----------

